# root balls



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I bought these things labled as ''root balls'' after seeing what they do, I now have several on the go :nod:

you can see the ball in the center on this one.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good shading


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

,,,


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

this one got too big, so it had to go into the 90,

it's doing ok cosidering.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

this guys is just starting off


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

does any one else have experince with these?

late


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i have a few but only one grew at all i just picked em up at wal-mart figured id give it a try but they go slow for me how bout u? and i put 2 in 2 dif tanks and only 1 sinks in each! wdf?!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I have one of these too, its still very small and is growing VERY slowly.

should i bury the "root ball" or leave it sat on the surface of the substrate?

not the best pic in the world


----------

